# Audio options for the HR24



## teneighytp (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello. I have an older Yamaha receiver that does not have an digital sat/dtv coax audio input. It only has a dvd/ld digital coax audio input. It does have an optical input for sat/dtv. The HR34 only has hdmi and digital coax audio output (no optical). Should I get an Coaxial (RCA) to Optical Toslink Digital Audio Converter? I've seen them for $11 online. Or should I upgrade an hdmi receiver, which is a little out of my budget? Thanks for any input!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I would try the converter to see how it works first.
If it doesn't work you could save for awhile until you could upgrade your receiver.


----------



## teneighytp (Oct 4, 2012)

Since my dog ate the remote for the Yamaha, and it's at least 12 years old (is that old for a receiver?) I bought a Pioneer VSX-821 refurbished receiver.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

teneighytp said:


> Since my dog ate the remote for the Yamaha, and it's at least 12 years old (is that old for a receiver?) I bought a Pioneer VSX-821 refurbished receiver.


FWIW, I have the VSX-1121 and it works great with my HR24-100, using just the HDMI connector for audio and video.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

teneighytp said:


> Since my dog ate the remote for the Yamaha, and it's at least 12 years old (is that old for a receiver?) I bought a Pioneer VSX-821 refurbished receiver.


May I ask what you payed? I've seen new A/V receivers priced as low as $195.99.


----------



## teneighytp (Oct 4, 2012)

MysteryMan said:


> May I ask what you payed? I've seen new A/V receivers priced as low as $195.99.


$150. $189 with shipping.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Here is a Yamaha on Ebay for less than $200 delivered.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-YAMAHA-...59084?pt=Receivers_Tuners&hash=item4607f74fec


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I recently got a Denon to replace a ten year old Sony. The features on the Denon make the Sony look like it's out of the ice age, but a lot has happened digitally over that period. The Denon plays nicely with my iPad, iPhone, Apple TV, Pandora, Netflix, Network radio (over IP), regular radio, and on and on. I bought it new, and it wasn't cheap, but not bad, either, at $400.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

The other thing you could have done was use the optical input for your dvd player, and use the digital coaxial for your HR34 and not buy anything....


----------



## teneighytp (Oct 4, 2012)

CCarncross said:


> The other thing you could have done was use the optical input for your dvd player, and use the digital coaxial for your HR34 and not buy anything....


I tried that but it didn't work. The only digital coax input on the receiver is labeled dvd/ld, and sure enough it works with the dvd but not the sat.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

teneighytp said:


> I tried that but it didn't work. The only digital coax input on the receiver is labeled dvd/ld, and sure enough it works with the dvd but not the sat.


What's the model #? I had 2-3 Yamaha RX-V receivers in the past, and they used to let me re-assign any digital audio input to any device, no matter what the label.


----------



## teneighytp (Oct 4, 2012)

Steve said:


> What's the model #? I had 2-3 Yamaha RX-V receivers in the past, and they used to let me re-assign any digital audio input to any device, no matter what the label.


RX-V396


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

teneighytp said:


> RX-V396


I had 3 RX-V2xxx's in the past, and they all allowed me to criss-cross and even re-name the digital inputs, if I so desired. I just checked your manual, and it's not a feature of the 396.

That said, why not just connect the HR34 to the DVD/LD input, and the DVD to the SAT/TV input?


----------



## teneighytp (Oct 4, 2012)

Steve said:


> I had 3 RX-V2xxx's in the past, and they all allowed me to criss-cross and even re-name the digital inputs, if I so desired. I just checked your manual, and it's not a feature of the 396.
> 
> That said, why not just connect the HR34 to the DVD/LD input, and the DVD to the SAT/TV input?


I thought I tried that and it didn't work. I tried it again and it did. Funny. Doesn't matter now anyway. The remote is shot and I have an hdmi receiver on the way.


----------

